# Online Support



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I am still having trouble finding a support group in Orlando and I would like talk with someone through AIM. I would like to share ideas and work on improving with someone who is going through this as well (no pressure though, just making a new friend will be nice). I am a 22y/o male, but I am not biased to your age of sex. So, if you are interested in doing the same then reply or pm me your info.

I would also be interested in chatting as a group through IRC if that sounds better. Maybe we can setup both.


----------

